# Experience with going through the Lyft Arbitration process



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

Our driver group is supporting and sponsoring one of our drivers who will be bringing a breach of contract, wrongful termination and retaliation claim against Lyft. He is a NJ only driver and we will be bringing the claim to Lyft's NJ counsel and using their arbitrator in this state. We appointed counsel to represent this driver and think that we have a very rock solid case.

We are interested in hearing from any Lyft driver who has brought a claim against Lyft in the USA and who has used the so called "independent arbitrator" process. We put this out on the NJ UP Forum and got a few responses that were encouraging but nobody who had actual experience of the arbitration process. We suspect that no Lyft driver has this experience but we thought we would check it out as a possibility on this Forum. Please feel free to contact me privately on this Forum or at [email protected] and we can set up a time to speak off line.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

The person they will hire will try to make your case sound as if it has no hope, they will probably try to throw a bone at you to stop you from going through with the lawsuit.

Is it non-binding or binding?


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

d0n said:


> The person they will hire will try to make your case sound as if it has no hope, they will probably try to throw a bone at you to stop you from going through with the lawsuit.
> 
> Is it non-binding or binding?


It is non binding arbitration. We have a small but highly experienced legal team of friends and family who support our driver comunity. But, we think this will be a very good process to engage in as it is becoming clear that no driver in the USA has actually ever gone through the process with Lyft.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> It is non binding arbitration. We have a small but highly experienced legal team of friends and family who support our driver comunity. But, we think this will be a very good process to engage in as it is becoming clear that no driver in the USA has actually ever gone through the process with Lyft.


Yeah, I find that odd myself, tons of legal stuff marked under Uber but not Lyft.

What's the claim about?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Seriously, nobody???

Btw, wth is arbitration? Is the "arbiter" on the Lyft payroll, by any chance?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I've been involved in a number of non-binding arbitration cases, but none of them in the rideshare industry and none of them involving independent contractors. The process itself is pretty straightforward, and attorneys are often not necessary.

Lyft is most likely using some independent arbitration organization like the American Arbitration Association, You will obviously know who the arbitrator will be, so I would research that to learn the process.

I wouldn't worry about the non-binding nature of the arbitration. Arbitration often ends up with a negotiated resolution of the dispute that everyone agrees to. In cases where that is not possible, employers very often accept the arbitrator's recommendation even if they don't agree with them.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

JimKE said:


> I've been involved in a number of non-binding arbitration cases, but none of them in the rideshare industry and none of them involving independent contractors. The process itself is pretty straightforward, and attorneys are often not necessary.
> 
> Lyft is most likely using some independent arbitration organization like the American Arbitration Association, You will obviously know who the arbitrator will be, so I would research that to learn the process.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the non-binding nature of the arbitration. Arbitration often ends up with a negotiated resolution of the dispute that everyone agrees to. In cases where that is not possible, employers very often accept the arbitrator's recommendation even if they don't agree with them.


Why on earth are you writing an utterly uninformative, vaguely supportive wall of text for this farce???

WITH some advanced reading comprehension (which most lack):

1. Lyft hires some rando dude.
2. You're stuck with him.
3. Lyft, however, does NOT even have to listen and obey THEIR own rando dude if they don'l like what he says.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Good luck, on behalf of drivers everywhere I hope you get something positive out of it.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> Our driver group is supporting and sponsoring one of our drivers who will be bringing a breach of contract, wrongful termination and retaliation claim against Lyft. He is a NJ only driver and we will be bringing the claim to Lyft's NJ counsel and using their arbitrator in this state. We appointed counsel to represent this driver and think that we have a very rock solid case.
> 
> We are interested in hearing from any Lyft driver who has brought a claim against Lyft in the USA and who has used the so called "independent arbitrator" process. We put this out on the NJ UP Forum and got a few responses that were encouraging but nobody who had actual experience of the arbitration process. We suspect that no Lyft driver has this experience but we thought we would check it out as a possibility on this Forum. Please feel free to contact me privately on this Forum or at [email protected] and we can set up a time to speak off line.


Trump Economics


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

This guy cries more than a newborn. No way did I bother to read this latest drivel.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Raven087 said:


> This guy cries more than a newborn. No way did I bother to read this latest drivel.


. . . And thank you for _*your*_ addition . . .


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Seriously, nobody???
> 
> Btw, wth is arbitration? Is the "arbiter" on the Lyft payroll, by any chance?


We do not think that any Lyft driver has been through the arbitration process for complaints or contractual disputes with Lyft. Nobody had stepped forward with even a claim of experience.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> We do not think that any Lyft driver has been through the arbitration process for complaints or contractual disputes with Lyft. Nobody had stepped forward with even a claim of experience.


Maybe they've signed an NDA??


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

circle1 said:


> Maybe they've signed an NDA??


Ya, all settlements usually end on an NDA, don't want word spreading.

"Hey errbuhdy Lyft is giving away the big bucks!"


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

d0n said:


> Ya, all settlements usually end on an NDA, don't want word spreading.
> 
> "Hey errbuhdy Lyft is giving away the big bucks!"


We definitely will not agree to and NDA and will recommend that the driver not sign one. He is not looking to be reinstated he is looking for compensation for lost future earnings.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> He is not looking to be reinstated he is looking for compensation for lost future earnings.


LMAO! Good luck.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

circle1 said:


> Trump Economics


I've never taken the time to sue Lyft. Do I have cause? Sure. But going up against their arbitration agreement would be costly and time consuming. I would much rather take them to small claims court, where the odds of winning are far greater. Also, your time is better served by telling your truth to world, which exposes Lyft for who they really are - a POS payday loan scam. Further, they schedule their "employees" by paying them less than minimum-wage, which encourages drivers to adhere to a Power Driver Bonus - something that tells them where and when to drive. There's your argument. Next case.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> We definitely will not agree to and NDA and will recommend that the driver not sign one. He is not looking to be reinstated he is looking for compensation for lost future earnings.


Lyft will fight this with all they have. They will never pay the driver they terminated. They might reactivate him , but compensating him for lost wages will set a dangerous precedent. 
I thought the arbitration was mandatory unless you opt out ? If they can't legally force you to arbitrate why not file in a state or federal court. Arbitration is there to protect the interest of the big business not you.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

unPat said:


> Lyft will fight this with all they have. They will never pay the driver they terminated. They might reactivate him , but compensating him for lost wages will set a dangerous precedent.
> I thought the arbitration was mandatory unless you opt out ? If they can't legally force you to arbitrate why not file in a state or federal court. Arbitration is there to protect the interest of the big business not you.


We are going to proceed through the arbitration process first and then see what steps we want to pursue next. We have seven other deactivated drivers in our driver community. Most of the rest of the other drivers were so fed up with Lyft that they had almost stopped driving. But they will support this case from the standpoint of believing that Lyft should not be allowed to just deactivate seasoned experienced drivers on a whim when they decide to change the rules.

What we have discovered is that there are no drivers on this UP platform who have any actual experience of going through the arbitration process with Lyft or of suing them in state court. So while it is great that people have opinions, their input is not based on any tangible real experience of engaging in legal action of any sort against Lyft.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

unPat said:


> Lyft will fight this with all they have. They will never pay the driver they terminated. They might reactivate him , but compensating him for lost wages will set a dangerous precedent.


Yeah, that's what I was laughing about above. Also, it seems like the appropriate legal redress for termination would be reinstatement, not some financial reward based on speculation about how much longer the driver might have operated and what he might have made.

Depending on the facts of the case, the driver might have a solid case for reinstatement. Hopefully so.



Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> ...Lyft should not be allowed to just deactivate seasoned experienced drivers on a whim when they decide to change the rules.


What did they change?


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Present your case to regulators. Start at the city and then go to the state AG. This could lead to all of us losing the ability to drive and at the same time it may get these companies to follow the laws they disregard or not be able to operate in a state. These big liberals cities always seem to be against "big business" sick the city attorney and AG on them. 

They are slimy and the government is to slow to even understand what is going on.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> We are going to proceed through the arbitration process first and then see what steps we want to pursue next. We have seven other deactivated drivers in our driver community. Most of the rest of the other drivers were so fed up with Lyft that they had almost stopped driving. But they will support this case from the standpoint of believing that Lyft should not be allowed to just deactivate seasoned experienced drivers on a whim when they decide to change the rules.
> 
> What we have discovered is that there are no drivers on this UP platform who have any actual experience of going through the arbitration process with Lyft or of suing them in state court. So while it is great that people have opinions, their input is not based on any tangible real experience of engaging in legal action of any sort against Lyft.


We are looking forward to hearing more about this! Please prove these posters wrong.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Due to the GPS spoofing issue. I took the time to read the TOS. I learned some things.

You want to make a difference? Do a records request for the operating agreement between U/L and your city.

Look at the agreement and "help" your city determine where U/L are breaching the operating agreement. You will be surprised at what you learn.

File complaints with the Consumer affairs division of your state attorney general's office. You can do the same with Ports running the Airport. 

Next move would be to file a complaint with the Federal DOT regarding Uber and their inability to limit drivers according to federal driving laws. This creates unsafe roads.

Government is too large and are not watching these agreements there are violations. It's nice to be aware of what you signed up for and what U/L signed up for when they agreed to operate in your market.

Screen shots are priceless and shareable!


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

JJS said:


> Due to the GPS spoofing issue.


Are you saying the NJ driver got deactivated for GPS spoofing? I don't understand how that would represent a change in Lyft policy.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

No. I reread the TOS after being thrown off line. That's all


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

To OP: I would follow JJS' advice and check with local regulatory agencies in NJ. 

Generally, ICs are "at-will" employees and can be terminated "...for good reason, bad reason, or no reason at all." However, New Jersey laws/regulations may offer some worker protections beyond that and those may work in your favor.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Arbitrators can be subjective. I would ensure your client showers and has clean clothes. Even if this means a quick trip to Goodwill and a cheap motel or gym shower. It will make a difference.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

JJS said:


> Due to the GPS spoofing issue. I took the time to read the TOS. I learned some things.
> 
> You want to make a difference? Do a records request for the operating agreement between U/L and your city.
> 
> ...


NICE!


----------



## burgerflipper (Jun 23, 2017)

I'd like to submit a request for arbitration, but I have a feeling that they'll find some excuse to deactivate me shortly afterwards. After all, they are a friendly company and my "sueing" them isn't a very friendly thing to do. If it's safe I'd like to do it, though.


----------



## Drivingforprofit (Jan 14, 2017)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> Our driver group is supporting and sponsoring one of our drivers who will be bringing a breach of contract, wrongful termination and retaliation claim against Lyft. He is a NJ only driver and we will be bringing the claim to Lyft's NJ counsel and using their arbitrator in this state. We appointed counsel to represent this driver and think that we have a very rock solid case.
> 
> We are interested in hearing from any Lyft driver who has brought a claim against Lyft in the USA and who has used the so called "independent arbitrator" process. We put this out on the NJ UP Forum and got a few responses that were encouraging but nobody who had actual experience of the arbitration process. We suspect that no Lyft driver has this experience but we thought we would check it out as a possibility on this Forum. Please feel free to contact me privately on this Forum or at [email protected] and we can set up a time to speak off line.


I am very interested in the results that you obtain for your efforts. I am seeking to do the exact same thing and for the exact same reason. Please keep us updated and instructed on how the process unfolds, as well as how long it takes. Lyft banks on drivers being too ignorant to pursue their rights through legal channels; infact, they consider that they can do whatever they want because you have no rights. Shut em down for millions and then share that awesome news! Death to the totality of Lyft!
.


Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> Our driver group is supporting and sponsoring one of our drivers who will be bringing a breach of contract, wrongful termination and retaliation claim against Lyft. He is a NJ only driver and we will be bringing the claim to Lyft's NJ counsel and using their arbitrator in this state. We appointed counsel to represent this driver and think that we have a very rock solid case.
> 
> We are interested in hearing from any Lyft driver who has brought a claim against Lyft in the USA and who has used the so called "independent arbitrator" process. We put this out on the NJ UP Forum and got a few responses that were encouraging but nobody who had actual experience of the arbitration process. We suspect that no Lyft driver has this experience but we thought we would check it out as a possibility on this Forum. Please feel free to contact me privately on this Forum or at [email protected] and we can set up a time to speak off line.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Trump Economics said:


> ...which exposes Lyft for who they really are - a POS payday loan scam. Further, they schedule their "employees" by paying them less than minimum-wage, which encourages drivers to adhere to a Power Driver Bonus - something that tells them where and when to drive. ..


This makes me sad as someone who has been doing this for just over 2 weeks  I guess that there is no company that you can believe in? But this is my first job in 7 years since I was laid off from Boeing, and subsequently fought, and beat, cancer. I'm desperately trying to make it work.

Don't forget about the deliberately unachievable 5-rides-in-a-row bonus bullsh__.

I hope that the Lyft brass is reading this. But then again, it's impossible to transform unscrupulous people and they're probably sleeping like logs.


----------



## Loralie (Sep 22, 2016)

burgerflipper said:


> I'd like to submit a request for arbitration, but I have a feeling that they'll find some excuse to deactivate me shortly afterwards. After all, they are a friendly company and my "sueing" them isn't a very friendly thing to do. If it's safe I'd like to do it, though.


I just opted out of the new agreement on monday. I literally canceled one ride yesterday and i was deactivated for "too many cancelations". Ive been driving with the company for 4.5 years and never once has this happened i have a 4.99 rating as well. I got reactivated but they told me its a one time thing. I seriously cant believe they would go as far as deactivating me and then threatening me that this is a one time thing. I tried calling lyft and after like 5 attempts of them switching me around to different departments for this issue i finally was able to talk someone who looked in my account on the phone. I believe my account is now flagged because i opted out of the arbitration agreement because i dont over cancel rides and i know my limits with this stupid company. The lyft customer service guy hung up the phone on me as well. I never got an email or callback. I have a feeling this has to do with me opting out but who knows. They play games with drivers sending them nasty messages and warnings. The reason i have canceled on their app is mostly because of the design of app itself, that more than half of the requests i didnt even mean to accept. There are many of examples of this, the app is purposefully designed that by touching on the screen anywhere on the phone it accepts the requests. And others because either the destination filter wasnt going in the right direction so many times i had to cancel. I explained these circumstances to the support on the phone. Either way i never cancel more than 1-3 rides per week and this is normal for me. I"ve never once been deactivated for this ever. Ive even canceled more than this on uber but fall off of my account every week unlike lyft, they keep the cancelations for at least a whole year thats what i was told. Does anyone have any similar experiences after they opted out of the lyft agreement?


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

As I read the new TOS, you can only opt out of arbitration changes contained in the new TOS, not the other changes to the TOS and not to the old arbitration process, assuming you didn't originally notice out within 30 days of being hired, oops, I mean contracted.

Regardless, I sent in my opt out notice 10 days ago even though it is close to meaningless, just to make a point, and received no confirmation back, which is not surprising. Just had my first cancel this morning, which was an accidental accept, so far I am still active 12 hours later, we will see (I cancel about 1 ride in 100, excluding accidentally accepts, it is probably 1 ride in 300, 4.9+ driver, 2,500+ rides).

They clearly state in the TOS that they will not retaliate against the opt outs. The only reason I think this may be valid, is that communication is so bad over at Lyft, that I find it hard to believe that legal would actually know how to send the names over to operations (sort of kidding, sort of not).


----------



## Loralie (Sep 22, 2016)

fairsailing said:


> As I read the new TOS, you can only opt out of arbitration changes contained in the new TOS, not the other changes to the TOS and not to the old arbitration process, assuming you didn't originally notice out within 30 days of being hired, oops, I mean contracted.
> 
> Regardless, I sent in my opt out notice 10 days ago even though it is close to meaningless, just to make a point, and received no confirmation back, which is not surprising. Just had my first cancel this morning, which was an accidental accept, so far I am still active 12 hours later, we will see (I cancel about 1 ride in 100, excluding accidentally accepts, it is probably 1 ride in 300, 4.9+ driver, 2,500+ rides).
> 
> They clearly state in the TOS that they will not retaliate against the opt outs. The only reason I think this may be valid, is that communication is so bad over at Lyft, that I find it hard to believe that legal would actually know how to send the names over to operations (sort of kidding, sort of not).


Did you send the opt out email to lyft? I did that as well and did not get any reply from them. I think i will just send the letter in the mail also because that will cover it. Also dosent it have to be signed too? The email i sent does not have a signature though all my info is included there with intent to opt out. How do we know if they even recieved it and it counts?


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Loralie said:


> Did you send the opt out email to lyft? I did that as well and did not get any reply from them. I think i will just send the letter in the mail also because that will cover it. Also dosent it have to be signed too? The email i sent does not have a signature though all my info is included there with intent to opt out. How do we know if they even recieved it and it counts?


Yes, but I only opted out of what I could, not the whole TOS. You can sign electronically. And yes, in typically Lyft fashion, there is no indication that they received, much less accepted, the opt out (I sent to the email address specified in the TOS). Although I am not a lawyer, I have had legal training, and you almost need it to phrase your opt out in such a way that they won't can your a_s. They are not going to write to you and tell you ahead of time that they are about to deactivate you for not accepting the TOS, would you like to change your mind....


----------



## William Fenton (Jan 1, 2018)

To answer the original issue about the arbitration process process. Have not done one with Lyft but I have been involved in several with other entities (insurance, labor dispute). What happens is lyLy will contract with an arbitration company. They will submit a list of arbirators, each side gets to choose (usually three) names from the list, if there is a name that both sides choose, they will be the arbirator for the case, if no name is in common the company picks one of the names from the drivers list. If the arbitration is non binding and the company (Lyft) does not accept the finding you would then end up in court. If it is binding arbitration then both sides have to accept the finding.


----------

